# craftsman router model 315-17380



## misterglr (Aug 30, 2011)

Have no manual showing routing and setup techniques. Used router many years ago but never routed a drip groove in a chopping block am making. Need to set up a guide to rout a known dimension form edge of block. Maybe am missing a part(s). Do have some sort of guide but am not seeing how to use. Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary

I hope some one will be along to solve your problem.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary

I hope some one will be along to solve your problem.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

misterglr said:


> Have no manual showing routing and setup techniques. Used router many years ago but never routed a drip groove in a chopping block am making. Need to set up a guide to rout a known dimension form edge of block. Maybe am missing a part(s). Do have some sort of guide but am not seeing how to use. Thanks


Hi Gary - Welcome to the forum
I think the 17380 is an older, fixed base, 1/4" router. There should be two holes in the base just below the handles, running front to back, on the router. These should accept an edge guide if that is the guide you have. It would be a straight metal plate with two rods extending from it. If you could post a picture of the guide it would be helpful


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I haven't been able to come up with a manual! The router is made by Ryobi for the Craftsman line. There was a base that come up on that number, but I could not go any farther. Also a router table! I don't know what to think about that. I think that You could go with a round head b router bit. Do You have a roller type guide, and a brace with 2 round holes in it.? You may want to gage the holes with a drill for size. If it is a common size, You may be able to pick up a rod that is about 36 inches long, cut that rod in half, and feed it through the two holes in the base. That should allow You to adjust the guide too follow a predetermined distance from the edge of the board. It would also allow You to follow a board taped to the bottom of the board to cut straight lines with the grain of the board. A edge guide that fits most routers could be picked up at Your tool supplier if You want to go an easier way! By the way, Welcome to the Router Forum! I hope this isn't to confusing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gary

Many of the older Craftsman guides look like the one(s) below.

with box and it looks like with a manual, it may be the only way to get manual for it..only 6.95 now..+ shipping

Sears Craftsman Edge Guide Contour Finger Router Acc. | eBay

Vintage Craftsman Edge Guide & Contour Finger 925173 | eBay

=====


----------



## laurading (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it is very difficult to make it better.


----------



## misterglr (Aug 30, 2011)

Information was most helpful and issue resolved.


----------



## misterglr (Aug 30, 2011)

Great info and really helps. Thanks for taking time to assist understanding.


----------

